# Which ISP is good in noida



## Pavitre (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

Like many others using Airtel broadband, I too received a message regarding the increase in price hike, so i'm in search of alternative net providers.  The thing i liked about Airtel was quick response from the field customer support and my net worked fine most of the times, the connection rarely stopped working for w/e reasons.

So if anyone of you guys knows other net providers in Noida, who have give cheaper or same price lvl net service like airtel does, I would appreciate it.  Currently i have the 2mpbs plan which after 25gb of usage reverts back to 512kb speed, and monthly fee i have to give is around 1200, but now due to hike I think overall i'll have to give about 200Rs. more....

My reason for asking this was cause i've read that other net providers dont have consistency of providing good customer support in all areas so when for any reason the modem or the net does stop working then it becomes a problem OR that other ISP's dont have plan's like airtel give's them.

So an advice on possible alternative would be helpful so i can check up on them for a change.

Thank You


----------

